# Updated HT pic of Cedar Creek Cinema



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Updated Cedar Creek Cinema pics...*

I thought I'd throw one up showing the VMPS RM30's, the two SVS PB12-Plus/2's and the Toshiba HD-A1 all installed. The VMPS speakers will be replaced with newer models hopefully within a week or two. 

I take terrible photos... can't figure out a camera to save my soul. Hopefully when JimP comes to visit, being the professional photographer that he is, we can get a good shot.











I posted over in the Viewing Environment forum to try to figure out what to do with my colors.


----------



## w8liftr (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice setup Sonnie.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

awesome


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Very nice Sonnie.
I thought a while back you were looking at some JBL's.
That looks like a serious center channel,does it use the same drivers as the fronts?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well that is now an old picture... I posted that back in June. I need to update it again... I do have JBL's now.

Those are three matching VMPS RM30's... 2 x 6" PR's, 2 x 6" Mid-woofers, 3 x Mid-panel planars and a super tweeter... here's a closer look:










If VMPS could figure out quality control and a way to pack and ship their speakers safely, they would probably do better and have better reviews. As it stands they are pretty pitiful and fortunately I got out of all the mess I had with them and only lost about $500.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Well that is now an old picture... I posted that back in June. I need to update it again... I do have JBL's now.
> 
> Those are three matching VMPS RM30's... 2 x 6" PR's, 2 x 6" Mid-woofers, 3 x Mid-panel planars and a super tweeter... here's a closer look:
> 
> ...


Oh sorry I thought it was a new post I didn't think to look at the original date.:doh: 

Yes poor QC can get a company into trouble very quickly.

btw. when you changed speakers I hope you also upgraded your amp to one who's name starts with a B instead of a C.That would really bring those JBL's to life:bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

b b b b b b b... Bryston? onder: I don't know... I think the Earthquake Cinenova is pretty stout... 300wpc. :bigsmile:

At first I thought they were a bit forward and bright... maybe even a little harsh, this while watching David Gilmour in Concert when I first got them. After several hours of constant signal... and several days of use, they seem to have mellowed. I've never really experienced the breaking in of speakers before, but I suppose this was what was happening?

I'm actually thinking about downgrading my processor and amp combo to a Denon 2807 Receiver. In this small of a room I just don't need all that power.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> ...snip...
> 
> I'm actually thinking about downgrading my processor and amp combo to a Denon 2807 Receiver. In this small of a room I just don't need all that power.



This is what I recommend to a lot of poeple in DIY circles, there is just no need for extreme power output in average sized rooms. Sure its nice to have the head room and abilities, but when was the last time you used those last 100watts the amp can deliver?


----------

